# Betrug mit Postwurfsendungen is nicht mehr



## sascha (1 März 2002)

"Einen Tag, nachdem irreführende Postkarten an Haushalte in NRW verteilt wurden, haben sich zwei der beteiligten Unternehmen von der Aktion distanziert. Die Bonner Talkline und die Düsseldorfer eops wollen außerdem jedem Kunden, der eine Schädigung nachweisen kann, Ersatz zahlen. Die teure Rufnummer wurde inzwischen gesperrt. "

http://online.wdr.de/online/panorama/0190/abgeschaltet.phtml

cu,

sascha

www.dialerschutz.de


----------

